# What is in this stuff???



## Lindseyup67 (Feb 19, 2006)

k.....me and my b/f are confused?? This marijuana that is around is soooooooooooo much more potent than it was 20-30 years ago!!!!!! Is this being laced with something(my b/f thinks so) or it just being grown better(I think) Just wonderin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

Due to easier availability from seed banks and great breeders. The level of THC in plants is much higher (shit look at the white strains). Harvesting time plays a role in the potency and type of high of the bud too. 


Laced weed. I never bought into it. the economics of lacing weed with another "drug" just doesn't work out for the dealer. IMHO

Browse around the grow journals. Some of these guys probably have some of the best weed you can imagine from there personal growing methods and years of experience.


----------



## Grannie420 (Feb 19, 2006)

I quit mj during my child bearing years and wow I will never forget the first time I smoked good stuff. And the smell, MMMMMMM . Anyways I often wondered to if it was laced.


----------



## Lindseyup67 (Feb 19, 2006)

That is what I thought....the economics of it all!! I mean u can see why people cut cocaine and stuff....but to add things to marijuana????? Made no sense to me!!! My b/f stands corrected!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

